# Bore machine/Trenchless Excavation



## PipeNinja (Mar 17, 2012)

Well it's trench-less, and we have some air missiles too. We actually just directional drilled under a road last week and tied in a sewer lateral. We don't own the drill though, we subbed it out  I think it was Ontario Underground. Great bunch of guys.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

directional boring throws a bunch of sheet in the ground where nobody knows where the hell it's at...and expects everybody else to be responsible for it's location. it sux


----------



## Baselinenxc89 (Feb 10, 2016)

If its done right like we do it its installed conduit with tracer wire so can be located out for the next crews digging in the area


----------

